# Halogen Oven



## celia50 (Nov 4, 2010)

Has anyone bought a halogen oven here in Portugal ? We would like to get buy one to take back,has anyone any idea or suggestions.
Thanks


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

They have them in also at the moment. €39 I think


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Mine is in constant use. I bought the newest one I have last year from. https://andrewjamesworldwide.com/UserControls/searchedProduct.aspx?SearchCriteria=halogen oven

£7.99 for delivery. 
My previous one gave up the ghost after 12 years

hubby calls it "the bachelor's friend" 
Used daily in our house


----------



## celia50 (Nov 4, 2010)

siobhanwf said:


> Mine is in constant use. I bought the newest one I have last year from. https://andrewjamesworldwide.com/UserControls/searchedProduct.aspx?SearchCriteria=halogen%20oven £7.99 for delivery. My previous one gave up the ghost after 12 years hubby calls it "the bachelor's friend"  Used daily in our house


Many thanks,I have just checked it out at Andrew James would get it ASAP


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

We got ours through amazon. They aren't as quick as they make out. For example if you are doing a roast dinner you need to first get your potatoes three quarters roasted, then move them down to the bottom before you roast your chicken in the top. Don't forget to get an extender ring which lifts the top up by about 4". With that and a slow cooker we can cook a full christmas dinner for 4. The slow cooker does the Christmas Pud.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Roast potatoes in Halogen never a problem. Par-boil first.... coat in what oil/fat you are using... Chicken goes in on low rack (even with the extending ring) 1.5kgs approx 1h20m on 200c HEAT OVEN BEFORE MEAT GOES IN!! and add the potatoes at the 45mins to go mark. PERFECT


----------



## Casa Das Nogueiras (Jul 3, 2014)

What is the advantage over a normal oven ?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

simonandangela said:


> What is the advantage over a normal oven ?


For small quantities, i.e. a meal for up to 4 people, it is much more economical, being only 1400 watts meaning that you can cook a roast dinner for four people for less than 2 units of electricity.

In addition:

It is healthier, since it cooks evenly without additional use of fats or oils. 
The oven also retains nutrients and flavour of food and cooks 3-5 times faster than a conventional oven.
If the weather is hot, it avoids heating up the kitchen as would a conventional oven.


----------

